# Sockets/Impact Wrench



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Guys - 



I'm the least mechanically inclined person on this board. I know how to change my oil, change a tire, and how to write check to do the rest.. Just a quick background of where I am coming from....

I recently bought an impact wrench because using a tire iron to take lugnuts off my trailer wheels is for the birds...I learned this the hard way with my previous boat. I am currently running a coastline trailer for me 22' Majek xtreme. 

I need to know what socket sizes/brands to buy for my trailer tires and that fit into an impact wrench? Any help? 

Truth be told, I've never even used an impact wrench. There you go, I have my faults and I'm not too embarrassed to ask a dumb question!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

It's easy. 
What size drive is the impact? 1/4 ,,,3/8,,,1/2 ?
Get deep sockets to get over the studs.
You can buy a set of impacts or just the 1 you need for the job.
I'd buy a set. That way you can use it for plenty of jobs, not just the trailer tires.
I purchased a set from Harbor Freight. Had deep, shallow,metric and standard. Extensions and step downs. Think I paid 60 bux. Have had it for 5 years and have worked flawlessly.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Air impact or electric? If air, make sure you have an adequate sized compressor or all you will doing is love taps. I use my regular Craftsman 6 pt sockets. Iâ€™ve broke /split a few of the small ones, but they are lifetime guaranteed.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

At least 95% of your basic lug nuts are going to be 17mm, 19mm, 21mm, 3/4â€, or 7/8.


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Get impact rated sockets....seen the chrome ones shatter before


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

No insult intended, but I tried to make the terms used obvious with the pictures. 



The drive size is a part of the impact wrench. It is probably a 3/8" square or a 1/2" square on your wrench. The drive is square.



Shallow and deep sockets are shown too. If the socket is too shallow it may not reach and cover the lug nut, the drive may bump into the stud/bolt first.


I also included a picture of a 6 point socket ans a 12 point. This is the shape of the inside of the socket that actually fits your lug nuts. A 6 point is less likely to "booger up" (slip) your lug nuts.


The only other measure is how wide are your lug nuts? This is the width on the opposite end of the socket from the square drive. 



In summary, I suggest a deep 6 point socket of the correct drive size and lug nut size.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Thank you all for the help, very informative!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

One suggestion when tightening the lug nuts. Know the torque setting of the impact wrench and the max torque for the lug nuts. Your impact wrench will mostly likely have a max torque higher than your lug bolts/studs can sustain. You can guess how I know this........lol


----------



## Outklassed (Jan 13, 2007)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/TEKTON-1-2-in-Drive-Impact-Flip-Socket-Set-4-Piece-4950/205604830


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Go with a brand that has "other" tools (uses the same battery) drill, saws....Like Hooked said be careful of the "battery operated" 1/2 inch impacts!! Mine is a Ryobi 18 volt (I know some will laugh at the brand )and it will snap off a standard lug nut in a heart beat. It takes my 1 ton and dual tandem trailer off like butter @ 150 lbs of torque. But "so" much better than dragging out a hose for an air impact.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I recommend regularly treating the wheel studs and lug nuts with some grease or anti-corrosive agent to prevent the difficulty in removing the lug nuts. To the point that you remove each lug nut and treat it and re-install when there is no other reason to do so, likely once a year. If not, eventually, the impact wrench will likely break off studs when the rust gets bad enough. Prevention is much cheaper and easier than repairs.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

^^Be aware that greasing or oiling the threads will change the torque values. 
https://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/torque-lubrication-effects-d_1693.html


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

I bought a set of Tekton impact socks off Amazon a little over a year ago just for the poupose of using with my cordless impact for trailer lugs and random nut and bolt jobs around the garage ... came in handy when I replaced my trailer bunks. They are cheap but are heavy and feel like great quality for "DIY" purposes. Pay attention to what size drive you have, but you can always just buy an adapter. I also always use permatex aluminum based anti seize on the studs, do not use copper based. I've never have done engineering "torque" calcs for my lugs but have not had an issue with the lug backing off.


----------



## Mouse52 (Jun 15, 2015)

You can also get torque sticks that are color coded for different torque values. This keeps you from overtorqueing if using tongue wrench to tighten lugs.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B015NI2NP8/ref=cm_sw_r_em_api_i_c_mD0uCb8WZP3A9

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Mouse52 said:


> You can also get torque sticks that are color coded for different torque values. This keeps you from overtorqueing if using tongue wrench to tighten lugs.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B015NI2NP8/ref=cm_sw_r_em_api_i_c_mD0uCb8WZP3A9
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I never knew of these. Cool!

When I had my trailer tires replaced at a tire shop, I watched the guy use a torque wrench to tighten the lugs. I asked what he had the torque wrench set at and he said 100 ft-lbs.

I bought an electric impact wrench to get the lugs off and I also purchased a torque wrench to tighten them up. I wish I had seen these torque sticks earlier.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Never of those torque sticks either. Just ordered a set!


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Be very careful to not get any lubricant/antisieze on the taper portion of the lug nut and taper on the wheel where it seats. ...........cC


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

Hooked said:


> Never of those torque sticks either. Just ordered a set!


Iâ€™m told not to use the torque sticks in reverse

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eaglebeaver (Jun 28, 2015)

You may also want an 18â€ â€˜breaker barâ€™ and a 6â€ extension. Too often the lug nuts get tightened to tight for the impact wrench to break loose. Leave the tire on the ground until all of the nuts have been loosened....like a half turn. We had one that also took a pipeâ€™cheaterâ€™ bar on the breaker bar.


----------

